# Did anyone take this SEX "ED" QUIZ (Attn PROCHOICERS!!)



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

This may have been posted...I checked but maybe I missed it? I got this from NARAL-ProChoice America.

http://www.prochoiceamerica.org/sexed/index.html

Take it and see what you think....THEN send a message!

Kelly


----------



## Jumblepuff (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link.

Nothing like seeing our tax dollars well-spent.







:


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am confused...









What does it have to do with being prochoice???

I do think children should learn about abstinance and true info about conterception. That is the only way the will feel able to make a good decision. Not telling them is way more dangerous than educating them. Knowledge does NOT make them more likely to have sex. Hiding info to me does.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

True info like condoms have microscopic holes and are ineffective against AIDS and that birth control pills cause cancer and abortions are the leading cause of infertility?

Yeah!

What does "learning about abstinence" mean, anyway? Abstinence means not having sex. What else is there to know?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mothra*
What does "learning about abstinence" mean, anyway? Abstinence means not having sex. What else is there to know?









:


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
I am confused...









What does it have to do with being prochoice???

I do think children should learn about abstinance and true info about conterception. That is the only way the will feel able to make a good decision. Not telling them is way more dangerous than educating them. Knowledge does NOT make them more likely to have sex. Hiding info to me does.


Perhaps you didn't follow the links through to the "answers" that are on the last page, which come straight from some of these abstinence-only textbooks. Like with the (mis)information that to find a husband, a girl should







"never ever act too smart," or that







AIDS is transferred through sweat and tears.

Yes, I took those two examples from the link in the OP.

And that is totally mindblowingly terrifying.


----------



## newmom_27 (Apr 27, 2004)

What does this have to do with pro-choice? I don't think that teaching teens to abstain from sex is a bad thing. The only way to 100% guarantee you won't get an STD or get pregnant is to not have sex. I looked for where they got their facts, and have included links to sites where I found similar information

1. Science has proven that condoms can't protect you from what?
B: Condoms are not effective at preventing STDs.
There is research that supports this, but only when condoms are not used correctly
http://www.medinstitute.org/NIHRep.htm

2. Feelings of jealousy, embarrassment, depression, and disappointment can be eliminated by...
D: Abstaining from sex until marriage.
Can't find science to back this one up

3. Fifty percent of gay teens are what?
B: Infected with HIV.
acttually, half of all new infections occur in people under age 25
http://www.niaid.nih.gov/factsheets/aidsstat.htm

4. Which of the following will get 14 percent of its users pregnant within a year?
C: Using condoms for birth control.
This is true, when condoms are not used correctly 100% of the time
http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs243/en/

5. Girls produce only female ovum. Boys, however, produce...
B: Male and female sperm.
I wouldn't call them male and female, but it is correct that the egg can only contain an x chromosome but the sperm, which can carry x or y determines the sex of the child.

6. Thirty-one percent of the time condoms fail to prevent the spread of...
B: HIV infection.
Well, if used incorrectly...
http://www.usaid.gov/our_work/global...factsheet.html

7. Women who want to keep a partner should do what?
B: Never ever never act too smart.
OK, this is just wrong, and also has nothing to do with abstinence

8. Which of the following contains HIV?
B: Sweat and Tears.
OK, this is wrong too. Can't find anything that backs this up.

So some of it is wrong, some of it is right. I still think that it is best to teach abstinence to teens.


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmom_27*
So some of it is wrong, some of it is right. I still think that it is best to teach abstinence to teens.

Are you serious? You just proved in your post that every piece of information in that quiz is totally wrong. Saying "condoms are ineffective" is a lot different than saying "condoms are ineffective if used incorrectly." Blenders, hair dryers, socks, pencils, thumbtacks, and computers are ineffective if used incorrectly too. We don't deny that those things work great if you know how to use them.

And are you seriously proposing that "50% of gay teens are infected with HIV" is the same thing as "50% of new HIV infections happen to people under age 25?" Honestly. Some people really need to remove their heads from...well, let's say the sand.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*
Perhaps you didn't follow the links through to the "answers" that are on the last page, which come straight from some of these abstinence-only textbooks. Like with the (mis)information that to find a husband, a girl should







"never ever act too smart," or that







AIDS is transferred through sweat and tears.

Yes, I took those two examples from the link in the OP.

And that is totally mindblowingly terrifying.











I agree with you....that is what I said in my pp.

What does this have to do with being prochoice however???


----------



## newmom_27 (Apr 27, 2004)

What I meant to say is that I see where they got some of the statements from, they are just assuming that teens won't use condoms correctly, which may or not be true. And no, I'm not saying that 50% of new cases under 25 is the same as what they said. I was saying the opposite, which I guess doesn't come across by typing, but I was saying "actually" to mean the facts were distorted.

I don't think that my thinking that abstinence should be taught means I have my head anywhere but on my shoulders, thank you very much.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

3. Fifty percent of gay teens are what?
B: Infected with HIV.
acttually, half of all new infections occur in people under age 25
http://www.niaid.nih.gov/factsheets/aidsstat.htm


1/2 of all new infections does not equal 50% of all gay teens. It's intentionally misleading.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Perhaps you might be interested in checking out some other thoughts on this on an earlier thread: *Sex-Ed by President Bush Can you pass the test?*

Some of the comments on there might give you a better idea of how this can become a pro-choice issue.


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmom_27*
What does this have to do with pro-choice? I don't think that teaching teens to abstain from sex is a bad thing. The only way to 100% guarantee you won't get an STD or get pregnant is to not have sex. I looked for where they got their facts, and have included links to sites where I found similar information

So some of it is wrong, some of it is right. I still think that it is best to teach abstinence to teens.

Um, text books and school programs should be RIGHT...not a fun mix of facts and myths. ESPECIALLY when the myths are used to push an agenda. Did you read the whole link, especially the part about the proposed sex-ed curriculum, which includes facts on abstinence as well as contraceptives?

Quote:

Sen. Frank Lautenberg's Responsible Education About Life (REAL) Act is an alternative to "abstinence-only" programs and would give students REAL answers by establishing the first-ever federal sex-education program. The REAL Act would support programs that teach both abstinence AND contraception, and that are proven to reduce unintended pregnancy and sexually transmitted diseases among teens.
Also please note from Adina's Thread re: Activism Boards:

Quote:

...if you do not agree with a call to action/rally/protest, please do not post to the thread. Instead begin a thread in News & Current Events, or other appropriate forum, for discussion or the topic. Do not discuss the thread, or the original poster of the thread. If you find a counter cause of one posted here to be worthy, please start a new thread in Activism. THIS IS NOT A DEBATE BOARD.

Angel and newmom: This has to do with prochoice because it DEFINATELY has to do with allowing women and girls full access and correct education regarding their reproductive health (and therefore rights). Pro-Choice isn't 100% about ABORTION.

Kelly


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmom_27*
What I meant to say is that I see where they got some of the statements from, they are just assuming that teens won't use condoms correctly, which may or not be true.

Fourteen percent of the sexually active females I knew when I was a teen did not become pregnant. Teen pregnancy rates were on the decline when the Shrub took office thanks in part to the heavy push for condom use in the AIDS-wary population following the media blitz in the late 1990s. It wasn't that fewer teens were having sex, it was that they were being more careful.


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
Pro-Choice isn't 100% about ABORTION.










Right on.


----------



## Dov (Nov 21, 2001)

The very best sex-ed course I've ever seen was one we (my wife and I) taught at a private boarding school in CT a bunch a' years back. It was a HS&R course that tended to be very heavy on the relationships and cultural context message (which did include abstinence but in a cultural context so it was part of a larger whole not some bizarre catch-all "solution" based on religious mythology) and scientifically verifiable, fact-based on the birth control and sexual mechanics info.

My biggest frustration with the sex-ed I got in public school back in the 1970's was the fact that it was all mechanics and anatomy and zero about relationships. That coupled with the inability of teenagers to access birth control in a conservo-nut controlled region of the country led to lots of unintended pregnancies despite the eddicashun. Not good. My parents were abstinence only (based on religious myth) people too... now _that_ was helpfult, let me tell you.

The kids at that private school had a serious edge on what I was brought up with. Too bad no federal effort is being spent on healthy fact based HS&R programming.

Back on topic.... Reproductive control really must get away from being the exclusive realm of women or women's issues. While it is certainly imperative for women to know this, my own daughter included (sooner rather than later probably), males really need to wake up and realize that reproductive control is a serious male issue too. Getting info on condoms was moot in a region where I couldn't get any (and Planned Parenthood was the region's best kept secret thanks to the fundamentalist churches that controlled the area) and moot anyway thanks to the deficient explanations re: how to use them properly. It blows me away that most men still don't see birth control or sexual knowledge and relationship dynamics as their own personal responsibility. The fact that males have to externalize the consequences of their sexual activity (with males or females alike) makes it doubly imperative to treat it as a men's health issue every bit as much as a women's issue.

Of course all that is moot if the sex-ed funded by the dominant authority isn't based on facts or human relationships. So my taxes go to pay for wars I don't want, corruption I could do without, big corporations who don't need the subsidies as much as I do, the support of one fundamentalist religion and now sexual abstinence without context based on phony myths & rants. Wow, clearly this is so worth my taxes....


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

"It was a HS&R course" Human Sex and Reproduction?

Great post, Dov.


----------



## Dov (Nov 21, 2001)

HS&R: Human Sexuality and Relationships

I think it was developed by a major university but I can't remember, perhaps Boston U or UMass Amherst... it was in 1989-1990. The course required 50 hours of training for the faculty first which essential put us throught the course first then engaged in implementation and facilitation training. My wife and I taught a very culturally mixed group of ten or twelve kids which included students from Asia, Africa, & the Americas. We learned a lot about those kids and their own cultural approaches to HS&R too... it was amazing.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: What exactly does prochoice mean? I personally am against abortion, but I fully support education about a womans body, fertility, sexuality, and conterception options. What exactly would that make me?







:

I am seriously asking...







:


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

If you support the right of women to have a safe and legal abortion you are pro-choice. If you do not, you are anti-choice. You can be personally against abortion (meaning you wouldn't have one yourself) and still support the rights of other women to make that decision for themselves and you would be considered pro-choice.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmom_27*
What I meant to say is that I see where they got some of the statements from, they are just assuming that teens won't use condoms correctly, which may or not be true.

And how, exactly, are teens supposed to know how to use condoms correctly if they're taught abstinence-only?


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Um yeah... they went abstinence only here in Texas. Latest studies reflect an INCREASE in teen pregnancy. Good job, ya idiots.

I saw that quiz a while back... one more thing to add to the list of infuriatingly ridiculous conservative "values."

Hello people! Teens are NEVER EVER EVER going to stop having sex. Ever. No teacher telling them to wait until marriage is going to change that. People have sex before marriage in countries where they could be punished by death for doing so and they still do it. Abstinence only teaching is ridiculous... and, IMO, out of line.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
















: What exactly does prochoice mean? I personally am against abortion, but I fully support education about a womans body, fertility, sexuality, and conterception options. What exactly would that make me?







:

I am seriously asking...







:

To me, prochoice means having choices about *all* reproductive health. That includes, fertility awareness, contraception and abortion.


----------



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

Well my husband and I both failed the test. Must be why we have 3 kids







Ah, yet another reason to homeschool our children. I think our 4 yo has a better grasp of some of these concepts


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

Quote:

What exactly does prochoice mean? I personally am against abortion, but I fully support education about a womans body, fertility, sexuality, and *conterception* options. What exactly would that make me?

I am seriously asking...
Ok Pro-choice to me is having ALL the information regardign sexuality, health and reproduction that is factual. It is also havign the choice LEGALLY to make your own decision regardign what is right for you and your life/Body.

However - havign seen you repeat this more than once I have to say... it is NOT "Counterception" or even "Conterception" It is CONTRAception. OY!


----------



## mommykof5 (Mar 15, 2005)

I just have to put in my $.02 in here. CONDOMS DO NOT PROTECT AGAINST ALL STD"S EVEN WHEN USED CORRECTLY. Sorry for "yelling" but I hear this so often ..."Oh if used correctly condoms will protect against std's"

Condoms CAN NOT protect against HPV, which is the leading cause of cervical cancer and infects 2 out of 3 women ages 15 up, and herpes. These are often found on the skin area where condoms can not cover. For these two viruses the female condom is actually better as it covers more of the outside genital area. No matter which you teach this is probley the most forgotten fact. So many children have sex, contract herpes or HPV and then go ... but I used a condom how could that happen. I am pro choich if you are making an informed factual decision. It is not my place to tell anyone what to do with their body nor do I think it is the goverments place to tell me what to do with my body. But please do seek GOOD information from a trusted source. And remember to double check everything. That is probley the best thing I can teach my child.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Mommy, you are 100% correct in saying that even when condoms are used correctly they are not effective in preventing HPV (technically, the risk *is* lowered, but not enough to say thay the condoms are effective).

Which is why we need good, factual based sex ed, not something as simple and misleading as "Condoms don't prevent STDs" period. (not that I'm suggesting that you implied this in any way).

Also the whole "75% of the population is infected" stats are kind of misleading (a scare tactic??) because in reality, there are over 100 types of HPV, only 30 of which are even spread through sexual contact. And those 30 are split into two groups, high risk (can lead to warts, abnormal paps, and cancers) and high risk (cannot lead to cancer).

The following 2 quotes are from the National Institute of Health (NIH) and the emphasis is mine:

Quote:

In men, genital warts are less common. *If present, they usually are seen on the tip of the penis*. They also may be found on the shaft of the penis, on the scrotum, or around the anus. *The only way you can prevent getting an HPV infection is to avoid direct contact with the virus, which is transmitted by skin-to-skin contact*.
In my experience, the condom covers all of the tip, MOST of the shaft, and obviously none of the anus or scrotum. Obviously the scrotum often makes contact with a womans "areas" (depending on positioning), and the penis on a much larger scale come into contact. So if you cover the penis only, you're going to reduce the chances, but not eliminate them, by far.

Quote:

Research studies have not confirmed that male latex condoms prevent transmission of HPV, but studies do suggest that using condoms may reduce your risk of developing diseases linked to HPV, such as genital warts and cervical cancer.
Hope this helps,
Kelly


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Bush can't be out of office soon enough for me.

Thank goodness I talk to my children and have no intention of leaving their knowledge of sex to the school and the playground.


----------

